# Winter emergency gear in case of break down ideas.



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

1. Sleeping bag or blanket 2. Small shovel 3. Extra wiper blades 4. Flashlight 5. Carb and protein bars 6. Winter boots 7. Bottle water 8. Cell phone ( they would never forget that) 9. Ice scraper Any other ideas, I'm getting my nieces SUV ready for winter. If I don't do it she sure won't, just drive it. Her Father left when she was very young, so my wife and I try to help.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A metal coffee can with a lid. A lighter or matches and a couple of tea candles. Hot chocolate packets. Extra gloves. Aspirin/Tylenol. Pocket knife. All these things can be stored in the coffee can.

Sand or salt...in case of getting stuck. Old carpet strips could also be used.

Jumper cables.

Flashlight.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Cell phone charger, Metal coffee can with a roll of TP inside, emergency candle & matches/lighter,1-2 sand tubes, spare sox/hat/gloves/pants in case she gets wet, spare feminine product(s) for emergencies, roll of duct tape. I carry a metal grain scoop as it is much better for digging out in my neck of the woods. Most, seasonal supplies can be stored in a tub with a cover, so in the spring they go on the shelf for next year.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Pretty good list of items already going there....I have always had a small bag of kitty litter..throw some under the tire helps when you are stuck

Space Blanket works very well....added to your list...the emerg Items can be placed in a plastic milk crate.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

For got to add..Road Flares...& a sign says Send HELP......You may want to teach how too send a SOS with a flash light,,,Just may help..

Single mirror for if air craft are flying in area........Run through a session for emerg..so will know ho to if need be.....OM


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

A CB radio..40 channel....

MRE`S for food......


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I appreciate all the suggestions, she is pretty special to my wife and I. Hope we have a mood winter for once.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

these things that are sold in walmarts. they work pretty good, and im sure it wouldnt hurt to add to the items . im sure thats 200 hours divided by the contents though, not 200 hours each.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can't believe nobody has said A SLINGSHOT?!?!?!?! Jeesh, and allllll along I thought you guys were hardcore...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Can't believe nobody has said A SLINGSHOT?!?!?!?! Jeesh, and allllll along I thought you guys were hardcore...


Come on up this way around January...and bring some of that sunshine and heat :rofl: . Besides....I don't hate any of my slingshots enough to leave them in my car all winter...it might give me a RTS out of spite.

Todd


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hand warmers
Space blanket
Extra batteries
Chewing gum (when food runs out it curbs hunger)
Survival mirror
Paracord
Road flair
First Aid kit
Fire starter 
Clean underwear????
Slingshot and ammo????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I sure appreciate all your suggestions. If you are not familiar with our landscape it's flat and no trees to speak of. The wind blows constantly which causes the snow to build up on the roads. The fields will be bare, because nothing there to stop the snow. Thank all if you again


----------

